# Exposure Therapy...the only thing that works?



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

I really feel exposure therapy is the only thing that works. Being exposed to social environments little by little.

I noticed this on my job in customer service at Home Depot. I was required to ask people how they were doing. At first it was nerve racking...later (I did it for 2 years) it slowly got easily and easily until it was nothing at all.

This coming from a guy in elementary school that got nervous just to say "here" when they called attendance.

I started the whole PUA (pickup artist) scene trying to get a girlfriend. I could not open (start a conversation) no matter how hard I tried. It wasn't until I started to do little steps at a time (e.g. asking people for the time) was I able to break this barrier.

Is there any other way? I feel like drugs (my experience has only been alcohol) doesn't do anything long-term.


----------



## chiron (May 14, 2013)

Hi metomeya, I like your question.

When you think about it, exposure is _(hopefully?)_ unavoidable. As you work through life with any treatment option, your going to eventually work towards reaching your goals. These goals might includes things like being independent, having a job, and there's probably socialization involved in with most goals. So whether or not you read self-help books, listen to audio tapes, toastmasters, speak with a doctor, etc, your going to probably have some exposure along the way. Even if your housebound I'm sure typing on an internet support forum is still a little bit of exposure. What I liked the most about SAS was the list of different treatment options at the top menu. Maybe you might gain a few ideas from here, but it's definitely worth looking into.

Hey, good for you for putting yourself out there and working with The Home Depot. It sounds like you've come a long way and that's very admirable. I'm sure this amazing initiative you have will take you far in life.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It's kind of an annoying cliche but everyone is different. This might work for some people but it might make some people much worse over the long term. My 5 years working with the public in fast food didn't really help me at all. Eventually, something happened that left me worse than I was to begin with. And I haven't ventured out since.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

Exposure is a major part of the process of overcoming SA. If the end result that you're seeking is to be comfortable socializing with others, then some sort of exposure is necessary. There are smaller steps that most people will need to take before exposure can be helpful though (i.e. reducing negative thoughts and rumination) so it's important to start it when you believe you can handle it mentally. If you expose yourself when you're not ready or to a level of anxiety that you cannot cope with, then you could end up worse of than you began.

As for the question, I haven't heard of any other way to combat SA with any long-term success. Drugs are nice, but only as long as you can stay drugged up.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

@Chiron - I really have to agree. Small exposure is the best. Every time I or my someone (namely my parents) forced myself to take a big step it back fired (big time). So little by little is the way to do it!

@PickleNose - I also agree with you. I only did Home Depot for 2 years cause in the end the bad experiences just wasn't worth it (oh man can I tell you some crazy/scary stories from customer service). 5 years would have killed me. You're a better man than me.


----------

